
Algae bioreactor can remove as much carbon dioxide as an acre of trees - kjeetgill
https://www.inverse.com/article/59334-this-algae-bioreactor-can-sequester-carbon-dioxide
======
CMRoxburgh
The article says that the algae would be used as fuel, wouldn't that just
release the CO2 that had stored in the algae back into the atmosphere?

~~~
masonic
But that would replace fuel from sources that release already-sequestered
carbon, like crude.

